# Location - Almeria



## Dwynafal (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello, I am new to the forum and am looking for advice on location in Almeria. We are planning a visit in early 2018 to look for an apartment but would like to get some background / homework done. 

We have been sent details of apartments in Palomares, could anyone share any information on this area for me? 

We have a 10 yr old daughter so don't want the area to be too remote. Rental isn't a great issue for us so that is not a deciding factor either.

Thank you


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I would do a bit of googling on that area. Palomares is where the USA lost a bomb and a lot of land became contaminated.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I live in the Almeria region. If you intend to purchase an apartment to use for holidays I would recommend Mojacar or Garrucha. These areas are more expensive than other towns in the region, but for a reason, they have long stretch of beachs, paseos, and plenty of bars and restaurants both in the tourist season and during the winter periods.

Alternatively there is Roquetas del Mar to the south which has a large shopping centre with the usual Primark, H & M, Zara etc. etc. Roquetas del Mar is just over an hours drive away from Mojacar, so I would recommend a visit and hiring a car to check out the various seaside resorts.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

I also live in the Almeria region, what you don't say is if you are looking for a holiday home or a permanent home with schools etc. A little more information from you and we can give you better information. 

This is the area I call home. 

https://www.facebook.com/programaalmeriaporti/videos/1466393226773527/


----------



## Dwynafal (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you, this will be our holiday home not a permanent move.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I would do a bit of googling on that area. Palomares is where the USA lost a bomb and a lot of land became contaminated.


Forgotten: The most radioactive town in Europe | The Independent


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Then Vera, Mojacar or Garruch are all very nice and have what your looking for. 
Moyra


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Renting out your holiday home is not a factor. So the whole region is your oyster if that is true. 

But, if you do want to rent out your holiday home when you are not using it then Roquetas or Mojacar Playa, Vera Playa, Garrucha, Carboneras are where you should be concentrating for any kind of favourable financial return.

Live in the area in the off season for about 5/6 week before you buy. Believe me, you'll learn more about what you want to do in that few weeks.


----------

